# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Βρήκα έναν νεοσσό  Κουρούνα.

## Estiem

καλησπερα... προσφατα βρηκα ενα μωρο κουρουνα, το επιασα και το εβαλα σε ενα σχετικα μεγαλο μακροστενο κλουβι.. δεν ξερει να πεταει και δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω για να το ταισω.. δωστε μ πληροφοριες παρακαλω..

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν δεν μπορεις να βρεις την φωλια του να τον επιστρεψεις, παρε και αυτην την στιγμη εαν ειναι δυνατον! τηλεφωνο την Ανιμα Στελιο και δες και αυτο το αρθρο Βρήκατε ένα νεοσσό;

----------


## xarhs

η κουρουνα να ξερεις ειναι απο τα πιο εξυπνα πουλια , και πολυ πιθανον αμα την μεγαλωσεις εσυ να μην φευγει απο το σπιτι μετα....

το καλυτερο θα ηταν να την επιστρεψεις εκει που την βρηκες μηπως την ψαχνουν οι γονεις της

----------


## demis

Προσφατα ποσο προσφατα? Ποσο μικρο ειναι?

----------


## jk21

ελα σε επαφη με την ΑΝΙΜΑ ή το ΕΚΠΑΖ .θα σου δωσουν οδηγιες πως να την μεταχειριστεις και πιθανον θα την παρουν για περιθαλψη .Αν μεινει σε σενα λογω φορτου στο χωρο τους ,ωστε να την μεγαλωσεις με δικια τους προτροπη εσυ ,τοτε θα τα πουμε περισσοτερο .Μεχρι να επικοινωνησεις με τα παιδια και να την παρουν ,ταισε με αυτο :

* αντι pet cal βαλε μια ταμπλετα calciform απο φαρμακειο (ασβεστιο)  ή τριψε 2 κουταλια του γλυκου σουπιοκοκκαλο 
* εκει που λεει pet tabs βαζεις αντι αυτου ,πολυβιταμινη για πουλια συντροφιας που αντιστοιχει σε 350γρ αυγοτροφης 

*Α' βοήθειες - Οδηγίες Περίθαλψης Πτηνών**Τροφικό μίγμα

Το τροφικό μίγμα προσφέρεται σε πολλά είδη πουλιών και κυρίως στα εντομοφάγα.
Τα υλικά που απαιτούνται για την μείξη είναι:
200 γρ. κιμάς φρέσκος.
2 καλά βρασμένα αυγά ψιλοτριμένα λίγο ψωμί ψίχα τριμμένο.
2 κουταλιές της σούπας λάδι.
5 ταμπλέτες Pet Τabs σκόνη
1 ταμπλέτα Pet Cal σκόνη.

ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΜΙΓΜΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΩΣΤΕ ΟΙ ΜΠΟΥΚΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ. ΑΓΧΩΔΗ
ΜΙΚΡΟΠΟΥΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ Π.Χ. ΟΙ ΚΟΡΥΔΑΛΛΟΙ(Alaudidae) 
ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΝΙΓΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ .ΕΑΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΙ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ (ΣΠΑΣΜΟΙ, ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ Κ.Α.) ΤΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΥΓΡΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ.

Τι προσέχουμε κατά τη διάρκεια του ταΐσματος.

Α. Το πουλί ακινητοποιείται (στα φτερά και στα πόδια) με το τύλιγμα μιας πετσέτας γύρω από το σώμα του. Εάν υπάρχει βοηθός το κρατά σ’ αυτή τη θέση. Αλλιώς το τοποθετούμε ανάμεσα στα γόνατά μας.
Β. Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στα πόδια και το ράμφος των αρπακτικών στο ράμφος των Γλάρων και των Ερωδιών (οι τελευταίοι το χρησιμοποιούν σαν καμάκι και στοχεύουν κατευθείαν στα μάτια).
Γ. Μην κρατάτε ποτέ τα πουλιά κοντά σε ανθρώπινα πρόσωπα.
Δ. Όσοι εμπλέκονται στον άμεσο χειρισμό των πουλιών πρέπει να είναι καλυμμένοι από αντιτετανικό εμβόλιο.
Ε. Προσέχουμε τέλος να είναι εντελώς ακίνητα τα μέλη που έχουν τραύματα και κατάγματα.
*

----------


## οδυσσέας

οταν βρισκουμε νεοσσο και δεν εχουμε εμπειρια δεν τον παιρνουμε. οι γονεις ειναι εκει γυρω για να το ταισουν.

----------

